# Crocodile Attacks Elephant



## News Bot (Apr 14, 2011)

Crocodile attacks a mother elephant while she is drinking out of a river with her two children. 

*Published On:* 13-Apr-11 10:36 AM
*Source:* digg

*Go to digg Page*


----------



## python_boy (Apr 14, 2011)

kinda felt sorry for the elephant cas its kids were there


----------



## Titanic_Boa (Apr 14, 2011)

This often happens


----------



## euphorion (Apr 14, 2011)

wow. that was crazy! love the way she bends down to try and have a go and the croc in retaliation, shes got guts! not hating on the croc mind you...


----------



## mje772003 (Apr 14, 2011)

yea the elephant was just being peaceful and it never did anything to the croc well i hope the elephant stamped on the croc with its foot and heavey body weight it will make the croc think twice


----------



## mmafan555 (Apr 20, 2011)

Titanic_Boa said:


> This often happens


 
Not really... Elephants like hippos are completely 100 percent dominant over crocs. An adult elephant is more than a match for any crocodile.


----------



## mmafan555 (Apr 20, 2011)

shooshoo said:


> wow. that was crazy! love the way she bends down to try and have a go and the croc in retaliation, shes got guts! not hating on the croc mind you...



"has guts"? Really... Elephants are 100 percent the king of the jungle in a 1 on 1 scenario....No croc or any other predator is a match at all for an elephant...And as for a full grown bull elephant...haha super croc might not even be able to beat one let alone a nile or salty.

Crocs rarely dare to attack them and when they do its probably just a mistaken identity. Where the croc thinks the trunk is another animal.


----------

